# Bewegungsmelder?????



## zrako (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo, ich suche einen Bewegungsmelder der mit Batterie und bei Nacht funktioniert.
Sinn und Zweck ist mitzubekommen wenn jemand Nachts bei meinem Zelt sein Unwesen treibt, insbesondere beim Rod-Pod.

Man hat schon so oft gehört das manchen Angelausrüstung unbemerkt gestohlen wurde.

Dem will ich gegen steuern.

Kennt jemand einen Bewegungsmelder der für diese Zwecke geeignet wäre?????

50€ wäre mir diese Sicherheitseinrichtung schon Wert.

Gruss Zrako


----------



## Gladiator (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

habe sowas als halogenstrahler der läuft
allerdings mit strom.
wenn sich jemand im eingestellten bereich bewegt ist es sofort taghell.
sowas gibt es bestimmt auch akkubetrieben.


----------



## ToxicToolz (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

Versuch mal übers Internet diese Eingangsmelder von den kleinen Läden zu bekommen. Ich meine die weissen kleinen Kästen die dann PLINK PLINK machen wenn jemand in den Laden kommt. Die sind laut, funktionieren bei Nacht und sind eigendlich gut zu verstecken/positionieren ohne das man die gleich sieht.


----------



## antonio (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

da wirst du aber auch von allem nderen geweckt tiere sich bewegendes gestrüpp/gras bei wind usw.

antonio


----------



## ToxicToolz (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

Naja die kann man ja so aufstellen das man diese Dinge ausschließen kann ...


----------



## antonio (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

kommt auf die gegebenheiten vor ort an aber darüber brachen wir nicht streiten.
in den einschlägigen elektronikkatalogen sollte aber was z finden sein.

antonio


----------



## ToxicToolz (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

Richtig, da gibt es so einiges z.b. KLICK KLACK


----------



## zrako (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

danke,bei conrad hab ich vorhin schon geschaut.
war aber nicht das passende bei.


----------



## antonio (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

es gibt ja nicht nur conrad solche teile gibts auch immer wieder mal bei discountern als nachtlicht zum beispiel oder als bausatz im elektronikhandel.
da macht man dann eben nen piepser statt der glühlampe dran.

antonio


----------



## Mich´l (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

Moin!

Hab wenn ich´s für nötig hielt mit 4 Rutenhaltern mein Areal abgesteckt, ne Monoschnur durchlaufenlassen und nen lauten Bissanzeiger dazwischengeschaltet. 2 Bleie an den Enden der Mono befestigt sodass die gespannt is und fertig is die Angleralarmanlage#6

Grüssn Mich´l


----------



## buttfreak (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

Grüße in die Runde,
habe genau so ein Teil beim Toombaumark oder auch Stinnes genannt gefunden . Läuft auf Batterie und hat sogar eine Fernbedienung zum ein und aussschalten. Funzt super. Habe den Bewegungsmelder zwischen den Bissanzeigern auf dem Pod installiert. Aus oben besagten Grund haben inzwischen viele so ein Gerät sich zugelegt. Kosten waren um die 30 Euro.


----------



## Pastor (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*



Mich´l schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Hab wenn ich´s für nötig hielt mit 4 Rutenhaltern mein Areal abgesteckt, ne Monoschnur durchlaufenlassen und nen lauten Bissanzeiger dazwischengeschaltet. 2 Bleie an den Enden der Mono befestigt sodass die gespannt is und fertig is die Angleralarmanlage#6
> 
> Grüssn Mich´l



Genial!!!
Kann mann auch in der wilden Canada sich vor Bären schützen...
oder wenigstens wach werden|bigeyes


----------



## Schleie! (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

Es wird sicherlich nicht mehr lange dauern, bis Angelfirmen auch sowas produzieren werden.

Bei und ist es zum Glück noch nicht so, dass am Wasser gestohlen wird. desweietren Stelle ich mein Zelt immer direkt in unmittelbarer Nähe von den Ruten. In den "Tiefschlaf" fall ich beim Angeln sowieso nicht , eher mal am tage dnan paar Stündchen in der Sonne *g*.


----------



## Gladiator (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

schau mal im baumarkt


----------



## Gladiator (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*



Mich´l schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Hab wenn ich´s für nötig hielt mit 4 Rutenhaltern mein Areal abgesteckt, ne Monoschnur durchlaufenlassen und nen lauten Bissanzeiger dazwischengeschaltet. 2 Bleie an den Enden der Mono befestigt sodass die gespannt is und fertig is die Angleralarmanlage#6
> 
> Grüssn Mich´l



bravo


----------



## HBT (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

Genial das werde ich machen dann passiert mich nicht mehr son Eklat und ni alleine angeln gehen ist au von vorteil.


----------



## canale grande (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*



Schleie! schrieb:


> Es wird sicherlich nicht mehr lange dauern, bis Angelfirmen auch sowas produzieren werden.
> 
> Bei und ist es zum Glück noch nicht so, dass am Wasser gestohlen wird. desweietren Stelle ich mein Zelt immer direkt in unmittelbarer Nähe von den Ruten. In den "Tiefschlaf" fall ich beim Angeln sowieso nicht , eher mal am tage dnan paar Stündchen in der Sonne *g*.



sowas gibts schon länger am markt von zb. carp sounder


----------



## T.C (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

Nabend Zrako,

habe dieses Gerät-> Link
ist abgedichtet wie ein Carp-Sounder und sehr zuverlässig
Ich verwende es teilweise beim fischen oder im Hofbereich.
Irgendjemand hat nun die Antenne von dem Empfänger abgerissen #q
aber ich glaube das Gerät schaft immer noch locker 150 Meter.
Ich hatte mit den Leuten auch mal telefoniert und man sagte mir
das man auch mehrere Sender über einen Empfänger betreiben kann.


----------



## Jonny.Blue (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

Hi Zrako, frage mich gerade, warum sollte da einer von zurückschrecken???

Also wenn jemand schon bereit ist ans Wasser zu gehen um zu klnn ist er er auch zu mehr bereit.

Klar ist, dass Licht erstmal abschreckt. Aufjedenfall müsstest du das mit einem Signalton verbinden, vom Licht alleine, werde ich z.B. nicht wach. Die Idee mit den 4 Banksticks hatte ich in etwa auch schon. finde sie nicht schlecht.

Jetzt ist nur die Frage ob es von Vorteil ist wach zu werden. Klar möchte man seinen Besitz verteidigen. Aber ich denke, wenn nachts zu Hause eingebrochen wird, möchte ich tief schlafen, denn Gegenstände kann man wieder kaufen. Gesundheit oder gar das Leben nicht.

Aber wenn du etwas gefunden hast, darfst du mich gerne mal anschreiben.


PS: hast du jetzt deine Winterfrisur 

Gruß Maddin


----------



## TRANSformator (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

Hab die beste Alarmanlage der Welt Die ist eigentlich immer aktiv und bei Gefahr wird erstmal leise geknurrt, dann geht schnell das Bellen los und dann ist auch das Zähne fletschen nicht mehr weit.
Vorallem hat der keine Antenne, die man ihm abreißen könnte und Leckerlie von Fremden nimmt er auch nicht an.

Ansonsten find ich die Idee mit der Monoschnur auch klasse.
Was spricht gegen das Wachwerden?
Wenn derjenige ne Waffe zieht, kann ich immer noch nett udn freundlich werden und ihm beim Tragen behilflich sein:q.
Vorteilhaft ist natürlich, wenn man selbst schneller ist. Ob man man das kann ist ne individuelle und persönliche Frage.


----------



## asuselite (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

Hey Leute,

dieses Thema wird auch immer extremer!
Hab gehört das es mittlerweile schon Diebe gibt die sich auf Tackelklau spezialisiert haben. Das krasseste was ich dazu mitbekommen habe war jemand dem die Betäubungsgas ins Zelt geleitet haben oder das die mit Geräten arbeiten die den Stromkreis in den Bissanzeigern unterbrechen. Auch von bewaffneten Tätern und gewaltätigen Übergriffen hat man schon gehört. Sowas is echt zum :v find ich. Da bin ich echt glücklich in meinem kleine Bauernkaff zu wohnen wo jeder jeden kennt:m. 

Gruß SimoN!|wavey:


----------



## Wattwurm62 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

Wenn Nachtangeln, dann gehen wir mindestens zu Zweit. Wenn einer mal Bubu machen möchte, passt der andere auf. Ich bin verdammt kein Schwächling..aber für Angelklamotten den Schädel einschlagen lassen... neneeee.


----------



## senner (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*



asuselite schrieb:


> Das krasseste was ich dazu mitbekommen habe war jemand dem die Betäubungsgas ins Zelt geleitet haben oder das die mit Geräten arbeiten die den Stromkreis in den Bissanzeigern unterbrechen.



da wird wohl eher das betäubungsgas aus dem schlafsack gekommen sein..
und geräte die (einfachste) schaltkreise eines bisanzeigers unterbrechen? najaaaa..klingt eher wie james bond. 

du kannst uns ja mal näheres über deine quellen berichten. 

ne ganz einfache sache um tackleklau vorzubeugen, wenn man mit mehreren personen zusamm angeln ist: die nachtwache + ne große maglite. und es ist immer einer bei den ruten falls der run kommt..so is uns noch nix weggekommen außer dass uns einer nachts mit dem auto fast ins zelt gefahren ist #d


----------



## canale grande (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

@all 
hab für den fall extra eine angelgeräte-versicherung abgeschlossen.......kann ich nur jedem empfehlen.

bei so viel euros die da am wasser stehen, kommts auf ein paar 
euros mehr auch nicht mehr an.#6
mfg rüdiger


----------



## Wattwurm62 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

Und die zahlen, wenn man dir im Schlaf beim Angeln die Angelklamotten klaut? Bei welcher Versicherung haste die denn gemacht?


----------



## canale grande (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*



Wattwurm62 schrieb:


> Und die zahlen, wenn man dir im Schlaf beim Angeln die Angelklamotten klaut? Bei welcher Versicherung haste die denn gemacht?



tec secure...schau mal oben auf der seite
mfg rüdiger


----------



## Wattwurm62 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

Schankedöhn |wavey:


----------



## canale grande (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*



Wattwurm62 schrieb:


> Schankedöhn |wavey:



gärngäschähn:m


----------



## HBT (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

Nacht wache ist das einzige was hilft selbst wenn man ne alarmanlage hat ist man so erschrocken das man vor schreck ni in der lage ist sich zu wehren grade wenn man aus dem schlaf gerissen wurde schon aus dem schlafsack zu kommen ist da ne hürde. Da ist au die Größe ziemlich egal wenn man ni grade zu 6 ist hat man gegen tackleklauer wenig chancen.


----------



## BKAngler (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

mhhh...

so schnell kommt man von nem bewegungsmelder zur selbsverteidigung....

naja...ich jedenfalls kann da noch nicht so mitreden da ich bisher erst 2 mal am wasser gepennt habe wobei das auch noch nen privatweiher war und ich dort mit meiner freundin alleine war...

nunja...da ich angel hab ich eigentlich auch immer mein messer in der tasche da das ab und zu auch mal gebraucht wird wie mir hier sicher jeder bestätigen kann..
klar sollte der griff zu der waffe die ALLERLETZTE wahl sein aber heutzutage geht es in unserer gesellschaft leider bei manchen menschen einfach nicht anders...und da ich mich von KEINEM abziehen lasse würde ich auch alles tun um mein tackle zu verteideigen...selbst wenn da 5 mann kommen...einen hau ich um und der muss ins KH um sich versorgen zu lassen und dann isser fällig...und damit hier nun nich alle denken ich stech hier leute ab..
NEIN ganz sicher nicht...bevor ich mein messer ziehen würde habe ich IMMER noch mein pfefferspray gegen agressive "hunde"^^


so...soll sich keiner angegriffen fühlen oder sowas...das hier ist nur MEINE PERSÖNLICHE MEINUNG...


MFG LoKi


----------



## TRANSformator (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*



Wattwurm62 schrieb:


> Wenn Nachtangeln, dann gehen wir mindestens zu Zweit. Wenn einer mal Bubu machen möchte, passt der andere auf. Ich bin verdammt kein Schwächling..aber für Angelklamotten den Schädel einschlagen lassen... neneeee.



Den Schädel würde ich mir auch nicht einschlagen lassen, wie gesagt, notfalls schön nett und freundlich sein, dem Dieb beim Einpacken helfen udn ihm zu seiner neuen Ausrüstung gratulieren.

Allerdings ruft diese Vorstellung in mir einen Brechreiz hervor. Wenn diese Typen spitz bekommen, dass das Oper eh immer Angst hat und sich kaum bzw. nur selten wehrt, führt das nur zu mehr Diebstählen. Leider sind die Strafen auch so gering, dass dieser jemand immer noch mit Gewinn aus der Sache rausgeht, wenn er ab und an mal erwischt wird.
Hier läuft etwas in unserer Gesetzgebung völlig falsch. Bei aller Detailtreue unserer Gesetzgebung muss man ganz klar sagen, dass viele Straftaten durch die herrschenden Gesetze begünstigt werden. Die Strafen sind gering und unter Umständen ist das Opfer letztendlich evtl. sogar der Gearschte, wenn er den Dieb bei der VErteidungung seines Eigentums verletzt.

Das finde ich nicht richtig. Wenn ich überfallen oder angegriffen werde, wehre ich mich nach den mir zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln. Wenn ich ein Messer in der Tasche habe oder dort gerade einen greifbaren Knüppel in der Hand habe, würde ich ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste draufhauen. Wenn ich den Angreifer dabei unter Umständen tödlich verletze (auch mit einem Schlag möglich), ist das halt die Konsequenz für den Angreifer. Ich habe niemanden gezwungen, mich anzugreifen und von mir kann niemand verlangen, dass bei der Verteidigung keine Schäden beim Angreifer entstehen. Die meisten Menschen besitzen keine spezielle Verteidigungsungsausbildung und/oder Erfahrung, um solche Situationen nach Handbuch zu lösen. Wehre ich mich nicht stark genug, macht der Angreifer unter Umständen kurzen Prozess mit mir, deswegen würde ich im Zweifelsfall immer nochmal nachsetzen, um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen.


----------



## ToxicToolz (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

@ all, die hier Ihre Selbstverteidungskünste preisgeben...

Kann mich errinnern, das es dafür bereits nen Trööt gibt, einfach mal die Boardsuche nutzen. Dann kann man hier auch langsam wieder anfangen über´s eigendliche Thema zu reden


----------



## senner (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

ja der thread sollte nicht in irgendwelchen " ich bin so stark, ich hau alles kaputt, wenn ich angegriffen werde" -kommentaren zermöhlert werden. wenn 3 mann vor euch stehen und ihr allein seid, ist es eh vorbei  
außerdem muss man "angemessen" reagieren, abstechen is ni #h


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

also ich hab dafür nen scharfen hund dabei... da spar ich mir den bewegungsmelder lach..
und wenns trotzdem jemand versucht dann muss ich dem net hinterherlaufen den fängt dann mein hund


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

na und auch 3 oder 4 mann haben gegen nen vernünftigen hund keine chance... außerdem die einzigen die dir hier in meiner gegend das zeug klauen würden sind russen... und die haben komischerweise alle panische angst vor meinem hund... lach


----------



## Student (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*



asuselite schrieb:


> dieses Thema wird auch immer extremer!
> Hab gehört das es mittlerweile schon Diebe gibt die sich auf Tackelklau spezialisiert haben.



Ich hab auch das Gefühl, dass es an manchen Gewässern "Tackle-Diebe" mit Taucherausrüstung gibt, so viele Hänger mit Abrissfolge hatte ich da :q


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

lol also ich hab da auch keine angst vor... wie gsagt zur not hab ich halt immer noch meine baghira dabei... diese ganze bewegungsmelder und der kram is fürn arsch weil ma den mist sauber zu schnell sabotieren kann... 
beste alarmanlage siehe bild


----------



## TRANSformator (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*



senner schrieb:


> ja der thread sollte nicht in irgendwelchen " ich bin so stark, ich hau alles kaputt, wenn ich angegriffen werde" -kommentaren zermöhlert werden. wenn 3 mann vor euch stehen und ihr allein seid, ist es eh vorbei
> außerdem muss man "angemessen" reagieren, abstechen is ni #h



Stimme dir zu, dass man angemessen reagieren sollte. Allerdings definiere ich angemessen anders als du. Sicher sollte man abwägen, welche Chance man hat (schreib ja bereits, dass ich mir auch den Schädel nicht einschlagen lassen würde) Bei drei oder mehr Mann gegen einen würde ich auch die Backen zusammenkneifen und beim Zusammenpacken helfen. Dabei würde ich mir die Leute aber ganz genau anschauen, um bei anschließenden Anzeige möglichst gut beschreiben zu können.
Zum Thema "Abstechen": Wieso nicht? Dieses ganze scheiß soziale Gelaber vonwegen Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen geht mir richtig auf den Sack. Ich bin absolut gegen Gewalt, das vorweg. Ich habe auch weniger Geld als ich mir wünsche udn beneide ab und an auch mal den ein oder anderen um irgendetwas, *trotzdem bestehle ich niemanden.*
Wenn mich jemand angreift udn ich habe ein Messer zur Verteidung da, wieso sollte ich das nicht einsetzen. Besser ich setze es ein, als das der Angreifer es gegen mich einsetzt. *Ich sitze friedliebend am Wasser und will meine Ruhe und muss dann auch noch bestimmte Regeln gegenüber einem Angreifer oder Dieb beachten, vonwegen "Messer ist unfair etc.? Soweit kommts noch.....der Idiot beachtet doch die Regeln auch nicht.*

Letztlich muss jeder selbst entscheiden, welche Einstellung er vertritt. Ich persönlich bestehle niemanden, pöbel niemanden an und wende niemandem gegenüber grundlos Gewalt an udn halte mich an Gesetze. Das erwarte ich auch von meinen Mitmenschen. Alles andere ist für mich indiskutabel.

Schwanz einziehen kann jeder.....geändert hat damit aber noch niemand etwas. Um was zu ändern, muss man es schon anpacken, notfalls auch ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste.
Ganz nach dem Motto "Besser eine Ende mit Schrecken als ein Schrecken ohne Ende".

So ich bin raus, damit hier mal wieder ontopic diskutiert wird. Sorry, für mein Geschreibe, aber wenn mich etwas ankotzt, dann muss ich damit raus.


----------



## HBT (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

Ja klingt wirklich schön un gut wenn aber auf einmal en paar maskierte Fratzen in der Nacht vor dir stehen dann klingt verdreschen schön und gut man ist aber in diesem moment gar nicht in der Lage dazu. Stell dir vor du ratzt gemütlich in deinem Bedchair und deinem Schlafsack natürlich bis oben hin zugezogen und auf einmal wirste von so dummen idioten überfallen. man hat keine chance selbst wenn man 5 messer rumliegen hat kommt man gar nicht dazu vor schock gut wenn man zu4 oder so ist und vorgewarnt wird durch bewegungsmelder etc. sieht die sache anders aus aber spätestens wenn man alleine oder zu 2. dort sitzt und der alarm geht los ist man geschockt wie sonst nix.


----------



## Effe (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

Moin,

sorry für OT!!!

LED Nachtlicht mit Batterien und Infrarotsensor gibt es immer mal wieder bei Aldi, Rossmann usw. und natürlich auch bei Ebay. Ich habe mir mal dieses hier bei Tchibo gekauft. Habe es ehrlich gesagt noch nie beim Angeln genutzt (obwohl ich es dafür gekauft habe), da es nun hinter der Garage angebracht ist. Wunderdinge in Sachen Helligkeit kann man nicht erwarten, aber besser als garnix. 

Gruss
Ulli

...und nun weiter in Sachen: Haut sie, haut sie, immer auf die Schnautze!


----------



## TRANSformator (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*



HBT schrieb:


> Ja klingt wirklich schön un gut wenn aber auf einmal en paar maskierte Fratzen in der Nacht vor dir stehen dann klingt verdreschen schön und gut man ist aber in diesem moment gar nicht in der Lage dazu. Stell dir vor du ratzt gemütlich in deinem Bedchair und deinem Schlafsack natürlich bis oben hin zugezogen und auf einmal wirste von so dummen idioten überfallen. man hat keine chance selbst wenn man 5 messer rumliegen hat kommt man gar nicht dazu vor schock gut wenn man zu4 oder so ist und vorgewarnt wird durch bewegungsmelder etc. sieht die sache anders aus aber spätestens wenn man alleine oder zu 2. dort sitzt und der alarm geht los ist man geschockt wie sonst nix.



Bin kein Karpfen-Freak und schlafe beim Angeln nicht. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich deswegen auch nicht soviele und teure Geräte dabei habe. D.h. klauen lohnt sich bei mir garnicht so sehr. Aber es geht dabei auch ums Prinzip. Es ist egal, ob es um ein geklautes Auto, geklautes Angelgerät oder um einen geklauten Socken geht. Das ist im Endeffekt derselbe Tatbestand.


----------



## zrako (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

is ja mal wieder der hammer wieviel |offtopic hier  zusammen kommt.


----------



## ToxicToolz (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*



zrako schrieb:


> is ja mal wieder der hammer wieviel |offtopic hier zusammen kommt.


 


Tja so ist das leider immer wieder, da es Leute gibt die sich nicht vorstellen können das es einem TE doch sehr ärgern kann das Seine Frage neben Ihren "Ich bin der Härteste am Wasser Gelabber" nicht beantwortet wird ... Echt zum :c


----------



## zrako (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*



Jonny.Blue schrieb:


> PS: hast du jetzt deine Winterfrisur
> 
> Gruß Maddin



nee, die is standart:q


----------



## Knurrhahn (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

Hier sollte mal langsam wieder zum eigentliche Thema zurück gefunden werden.
Ich werde ab jetzt hier alle weiteren Anleitungen zur körperlichen Gewallt ohne jeden weiteren Kommentar löschen!

Gruss Knurri


----------



## zrako (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*



senner schrieb:


> sry @ TE: aber was willst du noch hören? du hast folgende alternativen genannt bekommen:
> -billig ding conrad
> -billig ding von tschibo
> -hund
> ...




erfahrungsbericht eines genau den anforderung entsprechenden gerätes.

das von tschibo is ausverkauft und conrad führt nichts passendes.

alles klar?!?!


----------



## auborne (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

Diese Woche haben die bei Plus alarm anlagen.

Ich glaube da ist das richtige für dich dabei.

Sind kleine dinger die aber wiklich richtig laut sind.

Guckst du hier
http://www.plus-online.de/angebote/handzettel.php?hz=5&id=72067


----------



## T.C (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

hi zrako,

sei dir aber auch im klaren das so ein günstiges gerät nicht wetterfest ist und für jeden am see einen höllen radau veranstaltet, es sei denn du nimmst etwas mit funkübertragung.
ich dürfte so ein gerät an den meisten gewässern nicht verwenden, sonst würde ich mit sicherheit geteert und gefedert.
fehlalarme gibt es bei der ir-technik am angelgewässer reichlich, da schließe ich mein gerät nicht von aus.
aber nun stell dir mal so eine 130db sirene vor?
glaube mir, du wirst das gerät bald zu hause lassen ;-)
naja, sind halt meine gedankengänge und ich habe das gerät eigentlich für meine pelznase gekauft und es ist jetzt schon bald ein Jahr bei jedem wetter im einsatz.
zum angeln war es nur mal probehalber mit. 
wenn es nun wirklich ein ir-bewegungsmelder sein soll würde ich ein "dezentes" signal bevorzugen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

Die Probleme sind doch folgende: 
- wenn das Ding keinen Radau macht, wirst du nicht wach;
- wenn es nur nur Alarm schlägt, wenn die Besucher schon am Zelt stehen...zu Spät!!
- wenn es bei Regen versagt... Ebenfalls A.-karte

Wie hier schon einige gesagt haben, wird es das Beste sein, Bissanzeiger in einiger Entfernung um das Zet auzustellen. Am bestem mit Funkübertragung, damit man ein Chance hat, sich vorzubereiten.
Ich denke mal, wenn man wach ist schreckt das schon ein wenig ab.
Gut ist natürlich, wenn der Angelplatz nur eine Zugang hat. Bei einer größeren, weiten Fläche sieht die Welt schon anders aus.


----------



## T.C (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

wach werde ich auf alle fälle aber es sind keine 130db für die allgemeinheit
der begriff vibrationsalarm bekommt bei diesem gerät auch eine völlig neue 
bedeutung, geht ja schon mal garnich ;-)
dann lieber ein dezentes piepen unterm kopfkissen und je eher eine 
wahrnehmung stattfindet desto besser, recht hat er! 

mußt wissen was du machst aber ein fan von den 130db sirenen bin ich nicht.


----------



## zrako (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

ich finds eigentlich gut, denn dann erschreck sich der eventuelle dieb und weiss erstmal nicht was er machen soll


----------



## senner (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

habt ihr nachts mal aus dem zelt geschaut und geguckt, was sich da alles tut? da watscheln enten rum, mäuse und igel laufen umher und sammeln futterreste ein (mais, partikel etc)..ergo fehlalarm vorprogrammiert..
irgendwie kann ich eure angst trotzdem nicht teilen..und ja wir gehen im deutsch-tschechischen grenzgebiet angeln..und es ist noch nie was passiert..und wenn..bekommst du doch eh ersetzt. ich finds ehrlich gesagt panikmache..wir hören hier auch ständig geschichten von irgenwelchen überfällen. aber wenns dann heißt ein kumpel von meinem kumpel hat das und das...da kann man dann abschalten weils eh nur irgendwelche märchen sind.. das es mal reiberein gibt, hat wohl jeder schon mal erlebt.


----------



## HBT (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

Das mit dem ersetzen stimmt schon mal nicht!!! Stellt sich die Versicherung quer bekommst du es nur zurück wenn du bedroht wirst nicht wenn du von der ganzen Sache nichts mitbekommst.


----------



## zrako (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*



senner schrieb:


> habt ihr nachts mal aus dem zelt geschaut und geguckt, was sich da alles tut? da watscheln enten rum, mäuse und igel laufen umher und sammeln futterreste ein (mais, partikel etc)..ergo fehlalarm vorprogrammiert..
> irgendwie kann ich eure angst trotzdem nicht teilen..und ja wir gehen im deutsch-tschechischen grenzgebiet angeln..und es ist noch nie was passiert..und wenn..bekommst du doch eh ersetzt. ich finds ehrlich gesagt panikmache..wir hören hier auch ständig geschichten von irgenwelchen überfällen. aber wenns dann heißt ein kumpel von meinem kumpel hat das und das...da kann man dann abschalten weils eh nur irgendwelche märchen sind.. das es mal reiberein gibt, hat wohl jeder schon mal erlebt.




sei froh wenn dir das noch nicht passiert ist!
ich hab am rhein schon so manche sache erlebt, deswegen geh ich dort alleine schon mal mit sicherheit nicht mehr über nacht raus.

zu den fehlalarmen..... die wird es mit sicherheit geben, aber sie lassen sich einschränken(entsprechende positionierung)

zur not wird noch ein schild aufgestellt

"vorsicht selbstschussanlagen":m

oder ich fang nen schwan und binde den 2m neben mein pod fest, wenn dann jemand kommen sollte, werd ich durch das fauchen wach^^


----------



## Schwingspitze (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

Petri Senner Du schlauer Vogel,
sollst den Melder auch nicht aufer Erde legen , schraub ihn doch einfach aufm Bank Stick oder häng ihn einen halben Meter hoch im Baum und schon können die Mäuse und Igel laufen :vikhne das Du geweckt wirst.
die Schwinge

P.S. mußt nur drauf achten wenn Du pinkeln gehst , das Du den Melder nicht selbst auslöst|wavey:


----------



## senner (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*



HBT schrieb:


> Das mit dem ersetzen stimmt schon mal nicht!!! Stellt sich die Versicherung quer bekommst du es nur zurück wenn du bedroht wirst nicht wenn du von der ganzen Sache nichts mitbekommst.



ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass du bedroht wirst und dir dein zeug abgenommen wird. wenn du schläfst, stellt sich die versicherung oder wer auch immer bestimmt quer. die werden sich fragen, warum man schläft wenn so teures zeug draußen steht.  

das mit dem erhöten aufstellen ist eig ne gute idee, kommt eben auf den bereich an, den das gerät erfasst. oder müsste eben irgendwas mit ner einstellbaren sensitivität sein. dass das eben bei kleinem viechzeug ni auslöst. bei normalen ir meldern mit licht z.b. für den hof oder so geht das ja ohne probleme. katzen etc werden ja "ignoriert", rehe oder größeres nicht, wenn man will. 

ich schlaf z.b. relativ nah an den ruten, max 4-5m. aber wenn man richtig schläft, nützt das auch nichts. deswegen bei uns (fast) immer nachtwache, je nachdem wer am wenigsten gerstensaft konsumiert hat


----------



## gründler (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

Was ist Schwarz hat ca.82kg und pennt vorm Zelt Angelplatz etc.????



























































Rüüüüchtiig nen Rüde der Spezies Rottisaurus,keine sorgen mehr mit Igeln Ratten Dieben oder andern ungebetenen Gästen.

lg


----------



## Schwingspitze (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

Hallo Gründler,
schön das Du einen schwarzen Hund hast , der 82 Kg wiegt , aber hat ja nicht jeder oder ??
Gruß 
    die Schwinge|wavey:


----------



## gründler (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*



Schwingspitze schrieb:


> Hallo Gründler,
> schön das Du einen schwarzen Hund hast , der 82 Kg wiegt , aber hat ja nicht jeder oder ??
> Gruß
> die Schwinge|wavey:


 
Ja stimmt schon
Kann man sich aber zulegen,oder Bekannte fragen die Hunde haben ob man diesen Nachts mitnehmen darf,der Hund freut sich,und die bekannten auch die haben mal ruhe ohne gassi gehn zu müssen.

Aber mal im ernst wer ernsthaft vor hat das tackel zu zocken der schreckt auch vor nix zurück,selbst vorm Hund net.

lg


----------



## allgäucarp (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

Servus zrako,

hab mal rumgeschaut, und auch was gefunden. Es gibt von Atropa ein Alarmsystem, das Atrocarp Enduro 2 Spy. Hab es bei Angelsport-arlt, carp-hunter-shop und fishingtackle 24 gefunden. Kostet halt um die 300€.
Konnte dir hoffentlich weiterhelen und wir sehen uns am Zielfinger.

Gruß
Günter


----------



## zrako (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

danke, hab ich aber auch schon gesehn

300  sind mir momentan zu viel.

werds erstmal mit so nem "billigding" versuchen


----------



## punkarpfen (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

Ein Kumpel hat so ein Teil aus England. Die Modellbezeichnung muss ich noch erfragen. Ich finde so ein Teil hat neben der Diebstahlschutzfunktion noch den Vorteil, dass man bei einem Run den Platz erleuchtet hat und sich nicht so leicht auf die Klappe legt. |rolleyes
Weiterhin sollte so ein Gerät aber relativ wetterbeständig sein.


----------



## Nikl (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

Ich habs mit ner Fensteralarmanlage gemacht aussem baumarkt,kostet ca 5 €.
Er wird aktiviert,wenn ein magnet an der Seite weggezogen wird.
Also den Platz mit rutenhaltern abgesteckt,dünne Mono,Neodym-Magnet rangeknotet und die alarmanlage an nen witeren rutenhalter mit Klebeband festgeklebt.Feddich und Saumäßig laut.Davon wacht man garantiert auf :m


----------



## CarpFreakSHG (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

Also die Sache mit den Bissanzeigern find ich schon am effektivsten. Außerdem noch Tränengas und ne Keule dabei geführt, dann sollte es zumindest für das sichere Gefühl reichen. 
Hab auch mal so nen Kram gebaut. Da hat ich nur noch keinen Bissanzeiger über, da hab ich so ne Selbstschussanlage aus nem Blechpott, nenn paar Steinen und ner Monoschnur gebastelt. WÄRE jemand durch meine Schnur gelaufen hätte der den daran gebunden Blechpott weggezogen und die darin stehende Tasse mit den Steinen hätte ordentlich radau gemacht. Konnte meine Alarmanlage jedoch nicht praxisgerecht testen, is keiner durchgelaufen. 

Inzwischen fische ich so, dass ich beim pennen die Rutengriffe fast im Popo habe. Ok, mein Tränengas führe ich immer mit mir. Die Sicht ist etwa 15 Minuten sehr stark eingeschränkt, sollte zum überwältigen und eintreffen der Polizei reichen. 
Konnte das testen als ich ausprobiere, ob meine kleine Pulle CS-Gas überhaupt noch funktioniert. Hatte leider den Gegenwind nicht beachtet. 

Hat schonmal einer richtige Angriffe erlebt? Ich meine nicht die Situationen wo es einem mulmig wurde.....die hat man ja oft.  (Schande über mich, vor etwa 5 Jahren bekam ich mal Besuch von 4 oder 5 Jugendlichen osteuropäischer Herkunft am Wasser. Es war meine dritte Winternacht am Stück und ich hatte bisher nix gefangen. Ich hatte echt schiss und meinen Knüpel + Tränengas schon in der Hand. Als die mit mir "fertig" waren  war ich ähnlich betrunken und mein Tackle war auch noch da. 

Richtig um mich fürchten brauchte ich also nicht. Und ihr ?


----------



## savage28 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

Ist für mich alles völliger Blödsinn so eine Alamanlage,wenn man solche Angst hat,soll man sich lieber zu Hause im Bett verstecken.


----------



## TRANSformator (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*



CarpFreakSHG schrieb:


> Ok, mein Tränengas führe ich immer mit mir. Die Sicht ist etwa 15 Minuten sehr stark eingeschränkt, sollte zum überwältigen und eintreffen der Polizei reichen.
> Konnte das testen als ich ausprobiere, ob meine kleine Pulle CS-Gas überhaupt noch funktioniert. Hatte leider den Gegenwind nicht beachtet.



Hehe, ich seh die Bilder schon vor mir:
Da kommt wer an um dich zu bestehlen, du bittest erstmal um ne Auszeit, um am Finger zu lutschen und diesen dann in den Wind zu halten.
Oder aber du sprühst gegen den Wind und sitzt die nächsten 10 Minuten wimmernd und Augen reibend vorm Zelteingang, während der Dieb dir schonmal beim Zusammenpacken hilft


----------



## Wattwurm62 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*



savage28 schrieb:


> Ist für mich alles völliger Blödsinn so eine Alamanlage,wenn man solche Angst hat,soll man sich lieber zu Hause im Bett verstecken.



Völliger Blödsinn in diesem Thread ist deine blödsinnige Aussage #q


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

Da muss ich dir Recht geben... Aber es kann schon ein Reizthema sein. Denn es heißt ja im Schein "...die Fischreigeräte dürfen nicht verlassen werden und müssen beaufsichtigt werden..."

Wobei ich zwangsläufig Verständniss für beide Seiten habe(n) muss

Das mit dem Pfefferspray bin ich mir auch gerade am überlegen. Nicht nur das ich mich im Notfall verteidigen kann - bei uns wird das Rheinufer dazu genutzt, um Hunde mal von der Leine zu lassen.
Ist auch grundsätzlich nichts gegen einzuwenden. Wenn der Hund gehorsam und nicht bissig oder aggresiv ist.

Hatte schon das Erlebniss von zwei Dobermännern "besucht" zu werden. Allerdings war ich am Spinnfischen und konnte, dank Watstiefel, ins Wasser ausweichen.


----------



## savage28 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*



Wattwurm62 schrieb:


> Völliger Blödsinn in diesem Thread ist deine blödsinnige Aussage #q


Na deine Aussage ist auch nicht viel Qualifizierter.

Nur ich frage mich was son Ding bringen soll,erstens sollte man dirket neben seinen Ruten sitzen,nehme mal einen Spielraum von 2-7m,dann sollte man ja wohl alles mitbekommen,was sich dort abspielt,es sei denn man hat ne Kiste Bier auf.Was manche bei Karpfenangeln ja liebend gerne tun.
Und wenn dann 2 oder 3 mann ankommen,dann hat man eh schlechte Karten,dann bringt das ganze Tarütataaa goar nüscht,weil man dan Ruckzuck die Fresse dick hatt,und die Plodden auch wech sind.
Und an manche Gewässern kommen nachts auch Kontrollen,und will nicht wissen wie die dann darauf Reagieren auf so was,weil dann für uns noch mehr Verbote aufkommen,Zeltverbot usw usw.
Und mir ist bis nun kein fall zu Ohren gekommen,wo es bis jetzt zu so einen Vorfall gekommen ist.Obwohl ich schon seit meinen 14ten Lebensjahr aktiv auf Karpfen angeln gehe,und Quasi jedes WE am Wasser bin,für mich ist es reine Paniksache,,der eine hört das,der andere das,und 1% Prozent ist das vieliecht die Wahrheit von.


----------



## T.C (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

Und an manche Gewässern kommen nachts auch Kontrollen,und will nicht wissen wie die dann darauf Reagieren auf so was,weil dann für uns noch mehr Verbote aufkommen,Zeltverbot usw usw.

genau das möchte ich die ganze zeit mitteilen #6
wenn es nun wirklich erforderlich sein sollte würde
ich immer zu einer signal funkübertragung tendieren.
Es geht nur mich was an und ich möchte nicht den
ganzen see mit 130db beschallen.

ob das ganze im einzelfall nun sinnvoll ist oder nicht 
sollte jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. 

nun aber genug "mit dem zaunpfahl gewunken".


----------



## zrako (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder?????*

bei uns am see kommt nachts erstens mal kein kontrolleur und zweitens würde der dagegen nix sagen. ist ja schliesslich kein sinnloser lärm und nicht von dauer!

viel lauter als ein bissanzeiger ist das teil jawohl auch nicht und der schreit bestimmt öfter


----------

